# Encendidos electronico de plasma



## jesus norton (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola a todo el foro de Electronica 

estoy trabajando en un encendido electronico de plasma 
esto es una bobina de encendido convencional que la trabajo con un circuito por descarga capacitiva ; pero retroalimento el borne de alto voltaje de salida con un diodo de alto voltaje y funciona . alquien conoce algo de esto para intercambiar ideas 

aqui un link de lo que hablo






gracias............


----------



## jaimeji (Sep 10, 2011)

cordial saludo muy interezante, y de donde sacaste el circuito si lo tienes?, me gusta 
saludos jaimeji


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 10, 2011)

Saludos jaimeji
el circuito esta al final de el video 
en este circuito trabajo para darle mayor energia da la chispa incluso lo monte al motor de mi coche y se incrementan las r.p.m. del motor y la computadora estabiliza el tiempo y lo mas ineresante es que el cabeceo tipoco por aucencia de chispa se quita y se tiene mas potencia en el motor


----------



## jaimeji (Sep 11, 2011)

hola Jesus, te quiero preguntar algo esta energia se podria utilizar para un circuito para hacer cargar una bateria o varias baterias, gracias  un saludo
jaimeji


----------



## cltomas (Sep 11, 2011)

Interesante, podrías publicar el circuito, ya que de inglés sé muy poco.
¿ y lo tienes instalado en tu automóvil?


----------



## jaimeji (Sep 11, 2011)

cordial saludo cltomas, pues te cuento que no lo tengo y si sabes de alguno que pudiera servir me gustaria saberlo, bueno lo del la instalacion en el vehiculo apenas lo acabo de ver un saludo y gracias.
jaimeji


----------



## cltomas (Sep 11, 2011)

Yo con lo poco que sé de inglés, puedo entender parte de este pdf, en el hay mucha info, creo que hay un circuito también...saludos

http://www.panaceauniversity.org/Water Spark Plug.pdf
http://www.overunity.com/index.php/topic,5024.0.html

Y este:


----------



## marcelorenz (Sep 11, 2011)

el cicuito de water sparkplug lo probe y funciona, no es mas que un simple diodo de microondas qe produce una oscilacion con mucha potencia.

los otros circuitos se basan en que al realizarce la chispa en la bobina de encendido, se ioniza el aire/mezcla de combustible entre los electrodos del la bujia, esa ionizacion presenta una baja impedancia para la energia acumulada en el capacitor de 10uF x 250V por lo que luego de la ionizacion por la chispa se descarga abruptamente el capacitor sobre la bujia.
la contra de este sistema es que estas constantemente alimentando con 250V el secundario de la bobina de encendido y se terminaria quemando.


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 12, 2011)

hola marcelorenz

el circuito del que viste el video no es masque un simple c.d.i. capacitive discharge ignition pero con la peculiaridad de que la bobina no se calienta nada a comparacion de un encendido convencional 
La energia almacenada en el capacitor que esta en paralelo al primario es de muy pocos milijoules 

el voltaje inducido de salida en la bobina es : directamente proporcinal voltaje por unidad de tiempo esto es entre mas voltaje tenga el capacitor y menor tiempo descarga se obtendra mayor desempeño
de esta manera trabaja los c.d.i.

por el contrario al poner el diodo retroalimetando del positivo de alimentacion a el borne de salida se colapsa o desbanece con mayor velocidad el campo magnetico y alluda a generar mayor fuerza a la chispa

el circuito del que hablo es el siguiente pero se añade el diodo de alto voltaje 


http://www.lib.nu.ac.th/journalcontent/upload/dccdi.pdf

recurden solo se agrega el diodo de alto voltaje y veran la chispa mas intensa

tengo un circuito igual en un coche y al encenderlo se siente mas parejo el motor y con mayor fuerza
esto se traduce en que una chispa fuerte quema mejor la gasolina entrante al motor dando mayor cantidad de kilometros por litro puesto que la gas esta di a dia mas cara lo estoy probando y trabaja muy bien

algunas de las aclaraciones que hace referencia el archivo el link que agrego cltomas dice:

peligro los circuitos utiliza muy alto voltaje usted nesecita extremo cuidado.

Por favor las hispa poducidas generan rayos UV no las vea directamente use lentes negros NO LASTIME SU VISTA

tengan muco cuidado porque se tiene alto voltaje de salida de la bobina mas aparte el voltaje del capacitor 

en el diagarma que agrego cltomas trabaja de diferente manera pero el resultado de la chipas es igual de intensa que retoalimentado el diodo

el voltaje de salida de la bobina genera un arco electrico en la puntas de la bujia siendo este el encargado de acelerar el voltaje de corriente directaque se encuentra almacenado en el capacitor de 10 microfaradios  por eso incisto el EXTREMAR PRECAUCONES AL TRABAJAR CON ESTO CIRCUITOS usenlo y veran un ahorro significativo en  el consumo de gasolina

esto no quiere decir que pagaran menos por un tanque lleno de gas ; sino que si por un tanquetenian 400 kilometros recorridos con este sistema tendran 450 lo que es igual a mas kilometro por litro



gracias  marcelorenz ; cltomas y jaimeji

estoy a sus ordene gracias

 suerte...................


----------



## jaimeji (Sep 13, 2011)

cordial saludo jesus, gracias por hacer del foro algo muy interesante, me gusto el diagrama y el video, pero quiero hacerles la siguiente pregunta con este circuito se puede hacer cargar una bateria con la salida de la bobina?, gracias 
jaimeji


----------



## cltomas (Sep 13, 2011)

¿Y este CDI, también es válido? me parece más simple de construir...






Fuente:www. webdelfiat.com.ar


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 13, 2011)

Para cltoma 
si ese circuito tambien funciona bien , pero si quieres generar chispas de alta energia solo recuerda de agregar el diodo de alto voltaje

Para jaimeji

no es con otro tipo de circuitos de echo te envio el link para que los puedas ver.
este tipo de circuitos cargan una bateria aprovechando la energia almacenada en la bobina

aqui el link de los circuito que necesitas

http://www.panaceauniversity.org/Te...ting methods-Imhotep's Radiant Oscillator.pdf

con estos circuitos obtienes iluminacion y cargas a la ves baterias

espero te sirvan gracias

suerte...................


----------



## jaimeji (Sep 14, 2011)

gracias jesus por tu aporte lo mirare y te comentare gracias  jaimeji


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 14, 2011)

bien jaimeji
en el link encotraras buenos circuitos sencillos y de buen rendimiento elabore el del relay y si traja existen otros mas pero al igual elaboralos y comentas

suerte.....................


----------



## elcordobes50 (Dic 27, 2011)

jesus norton dijo:


> Para cltoma
> si ese circuito tambien funciona bien , pero si quieres generar chispas de alta energia solo recuerda de agregar el diodo de alto voltaje
> 
> a donde lo tendria que poner a ese diodo me lo podrias decir...


----------



## albermillan69 (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola Jesus Norton:

Buen video, la verdad esta magnifico.....

Pero tengo una pregunta: Cual es el codigo del diodo HV?? Para buscarlo como referencia...
Gracias...


----------

